# Blue tick hound



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So I recently picked up a blue tick hound and I can't get that dog to listen or obey for the life of me. She has climbed the fence in the back yard several times chasing cats. Help!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Chases cats? Sounds like you have a good one. Lol

Hounds are pretty independent. Kind of like cats. Your with them, their not with you.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That hard headed determination and independence streak is something that is bred into them. They are bred to hunt on their own without any human help or instruction. They are bred to focus on the hunt no matter the obstacles and will risk their lives to make a catch. As humans, we are just along for the ride. 

If your looking for a dog that lives to please you and hungers for a human command, I'm afraid a hound may not be the best fit. But as SW said, sounds like your bluetick a good one.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I have no dog training experience, but I figured this suggestion couldn't hurt.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info....she is a good hound....I guess I just don't let her off a leash without a GPS collar.....


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

A little shock collar therapy also helps......even the meanest, toughest bear dog turns into a little kitten with a little applied electronics....


----------

